#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Saving Word file as PDF and losing formatting

## darkyam

Hi, all. I'm having a problem saving a Word file as a PDF. I have borders around my title and my name. These appear fine in the Word doc. When I try to save as PDF, however, the border around the title has a small section on the side where the border is not of uniform thickness. I tried adjusting the width and resaving, but to no avail.
The border around my name is even more mystifying. It doesn't even show up when I save as a PDF, just my name in a tight white box. I adjusted the size to be well more than enough, again to no avail. I copied and pasted it several times around the sheet and in one of them, the border showed up fine. I erased the others, moved the working one where I wanted it, and tried again. No border in the PDF.
Does anyone know what's going on? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!

----------


## macropod

Does the border print correctly? If so, it may just be that Adobe's Reader isn't displaying them properly. This has been an ongoing issue with Adobe Acrobat for, oh, a decade ... Sometimes, just changing the Adobe zoom setting changes how lines get displayed.

----------


## darkyam

I didn't try printing it. I send the PDF to another company, who prints it for me (it's the cover of a book I've written). When they give me a proof based on this PDF, it has the bad/missing borders. When I zoom in on the PDF, the effects are still there.

I managed to get it looking semi-decent by playing with the sizes more and finding the exact point at which it decides to hate me, but I still don't know what Adobe's doing. Thanks for the response, though.

----------


## Daidjully

Hey，what version of word are you using?  It's suggest using word 2007 and word 2010, it can save word as PDF without losing formatting.

----------


## icmmovers

> Hi, all. I'm having a problem saving a Word file as a PDF. I have borders around my title and my name. These appear fine in the Word doc. When I try to save as PDF, however, the border around the title has a small section on the side where the border is not of uniform thickness. I tried adjusting the width and resaving, but to no avail.
> The border around my name is even more mystifying. It doesn't even show up when I save as a PDF, just my name in a tight white box. I adjusted the size to be well more than enough, again to no avail. I copied and pasted it several times around the sheet and in one of them, the border showed up fine. I erased the others, moved the working one where I wanted it, and tried again. No border in the PDF.
> Does anyone know what's going on? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!






Open your PDF file with a browser(Google chrome and firefox are tested)then copy your text there.

Packers and Movers in Rohini Delhi

----------


## Lewboboan

You can use the Office programs to save your files as PDFs so you can share your files or print your files using commercial printers. And you won’t need any other software or add-ins. IMPORTANT   After you’ve saved a file as a PDF, you can’t convert it back to an Office file format without specialized software or a third-party add-in with PDF to word converter mac, See the Make changes to a PDF file section in this article for more information.

----------


## nainaia

Maybe you can try to used PDF converter program. I using PDF Factory now

----------


## Ursul

As Daidjully said 2007 and 2010 Word and Excel have PDF conversion built in and I would suggest you do it yourself.  I use it all the time for documents I email - I don't email personal Word documents (such as an Invoice Template I have with built-in formulas ... don't worry I use Excel for my statements!!) as I don't want original documents changed!

How to do this: Click on File, go down to Save & Send, double click on Create PDF/XPS Document then the option to save it will open with another option of opening the PDF document when completed.

Now concerning your problem, this could have happened if you were using a different page layout to the PDF layout.  I see you are in the USA and probably everything is in 'Letter' format but it could be that if the other party are using 'A4' format then the borders get lost (or vise-verse).

----------


## lengwer

This may be a silly question but have you adjusted the Margins? Sometimes it's the simplest things that escape us.

----------

